# fs: Red Zebra fry



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Red zebra fry are ready to go to their new homes

2$ each they are about an inch and are not sexable yet

willing to give a better price if you take more

also looking for some bristlenose breeding caves pm me if you got anything to give away or for sale

thanks

inbox me


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi "unknown crim". If you are looking for pleco caves, check out my post; "LF Clay pleco caves" in Freshwater Equipment Classifieds. George


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Will do, bump!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Need them gone guys....bump


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bump price dropped!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumpppp fry are around 2-3inches


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Back to the top need them gone asap $2 each for the red zebra $5 each for adult yellow lab


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumpppp...


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Daily bump..


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumppppppp


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Back to the top...


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

**DROPPING PRICE***

$1.50 ea for red zebra
$4 ea for adult red zebra and yellow labs


----------



## moca (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm interested will message you


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumpppppppppp


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumpppppppppp


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumppppp new price $1.25 eachh!!


----------



## kelly102 (Jan 15, 2011)

Do u still have the fish


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I do pm has been send


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Most fish were picked up yesterday about 10 left $1 per fish if you take them all!


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Sold thread closed!


----------

